

Alex Payne's Why Scala at C4[2] - rubymaverick
http://www.slideshare.net/al3x/why-scala-presentation/

======
michaelneale
I wonder why they decided they really wanted to use the JVM (not saying it
doesn't make sense, its just its not mentioned in that presentation).

~~~
liscio
By leveraging the JVM, they were able to re-use existing compiled Java classes
alongside the Scala classes.

Slide 25 hints at this, but I seem to recall Alex saying they used the Java-
based Apache HttpClient in their test cases.

~~~
randombit
I'm learning Scala as a first JVM language, and it is definitely great to be
able to access so many Java libraries so seamlessly (Mina, Apache commons,
Hadoop, ...), all the Scala syntax/type inference goodness just works and in
some cases make the libraries significantly nicer to use in Scala than in Java
(IMO).

